# Jeweled Autocycle Tanks and More....



## miller32 (Dec 18, 2010)

Ok...here's the story.  I got a call from a older gentleman that said he had recently bought a house with a nice out building and an old barn.  He said he had a bunch of old bike parts and car parts he wanted to get rid of that were inside the barn.  He sent me some pictures and I about fell over when I saw what was 2 jeweled Autocycle tanks.  I asked if they were complete and he said..."why yes they are!"  He also sent pictures of some other older bikes and other stuff.  So...I told him I wanted it all.  I went down and got the lot.  The Autocycle tanks are complete with opening door and other parts.  There are only a couple of dings that I will be taking out on Monday and you can still see slightly the original decals on both tanks.  The bike behind the tanks is an Elgin.  The 2 bikes seen in the other picture....one is a J.C. Higgins and the other I am not sure???  So..your help is need on identifying that one.  I got other frames and lights and fenders....and wheels, tanks and other stuff too.  I just got back...so I will be cleaning up the stuff and going through it all to see just what I have.


----------



## miller32 (Dec 18, 2010)

I will post more pics as I clean up the pieces....


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Dec 18, 2010)

Cool pics you might consider not cleaning them or repairing them AT ALL they may be worth more as is. Cleaning and repairing them could de-value them without you evan knowing it. Currently they are in an "un-moleseted state" Most collectors would prefer them as is. Up for offers/trades yet? Please contact me.

Thanks
Mark


----------



## fordsnake (Dec 18, 2010)

I'm still interested in one of those tanks, if you decide to sell 'em?


----------



## miller32 (Dec 19, 2010)

I won't be cleaning them much.  Just enough to get the cobwebs out of the insides and a bit of dust that has collected inside of them.  I am unloading everything out of the boxes today and seeing what all I have.  I want to try and get more detailed pics and post them too.  I am keeping everyone posted as I figure out what I am doing with all the stuff.


----------



## miller32 (Dec 19, 2010)

miller32 said:


> I won't be cleaning them much.  Just enough to get the cobwebs out of the insides and a bit of dust that has collected inside of them.  I am unloading everything out of the boxes today and seeing what all I have.  I want to try and get more detailed pics and post them too.  I am keeping everyone posted as I figure out what I am doing with all the stuff.




I do know that one tank is black and the other is like a brownish/maroon color?


----------



## fordsnake (Dec 19, 2010)

Two thumbs up...keep us posted on your find.


----------



## twowheelfan (Dec 19, 2010)

the other frame in the image with the higgins is a monark. Holiday, i think. i cant wait to see the pics of the other parts! you might have the tank for that monark!


----------



## J.C. (Dec 19, 2010)

*Yup Yup.  Let us know 
Thanks*


----------



## aasmitty757 (Dec 22, 2010)

*Miller32
Any update on what you are going to do with the jeweled autocycle tanks?*


----------



## miller32 (Dec 22, 2010)

I am in the process "still" of sorting through all the boxes.  Tons of little part for bikes.  Christmas errands have kept me pretty busy too.  I wish I could say that I found the tank for the Monark bike...but no luck.  I just have the frame.  I have been trying to answer as many emails as possible on the jeweled tanks and other items.  I was a bit taken by how many people need the tanks.  I want to be fair to all and give everyone a chance at it....and the best way I know is to list on EBAY.  I have a variety of parts I plan to list....like the Monark frame and the J.C. Higgins frame and most likely the Elgin frame.  I have other parts I will list too.  I will most likely list one jewel tank and keep the other.  I had someone tell me I should wait until Portland...but that isn't until July.  With all the running around for Christmas...and everyone on here will probably be running around for Christmas too.....I want to list them when people can be around to have a chance at them.  I will most likely run the stuff starting right after Christmas. I don't mean to keep everyone waiting...just trying to figure out just exactly what I am going to do with all the stuff I bought...and what I need and want to keep...and what I want to get rid of....and I am trying to figure out what some stuff is since it was mostly in boxes.  I will probably never find 2 jeweled tanks in the same place ever again....let alone one.  I will keep at it...I have the next few days off to get my piles into order and then after Christmas...I will start posting what is being listed for sale.


----------



## twowheelfan (Dec 22, 2010)

tons of little parts for bikes! just take i hi res picture standing over each box so we can "virtually" pick please?


----------



## Rear Facing Drop Out (Dec 27, 2010)

I would also be interested in a tank. One thought would be to offer the tank in trade for the rest of the bike for the other tank! A clean original paint tank should fetch $1500 give or take some $$$ Do they have the reflectors?


----------



## Dope54 (Dec 27, 2010)

how much on that monark


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 27, 2010)

too many fish wanting the same worm... :0.


----------



## miller32 (Dec 29, 2010)

Rear Facing Drop Out said:


> I would also be interested in a tank. One thought would be to offer the tank in trade for the rest of the bike for the other tank! A clean original paint tank should fetch $1500 give or take some $$$ Do they have the reflectors?




I thought about that.  I do not have the reflectors.  Just the tanks.


----------



## miller32 (Dec 29, 2010)

Dope54 said:


> how much on that monark




Do you want me to send you better pics?  I pretty much have things sorted...now a matter of better detailed pics.  I can take pictures tomorrow of the Monark frame and send your way.


----------



## chriscokid (Jan 18, 2011)

u selling on epay yet?? what's your user name


----------



## KevinM (Jan 26, 2011)

What about you bring some of that stuff over to the Indy swap meet in 10 days? Kevin


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Jan 26, 2011)

any status on the ac tanks inquiring minds want to know available not available maybe available?


----------



## fordsnake (Jan 26, 2011)

Mark, I honestly thought you had finagled Miller32 behind the scene to sell the tank to you LOL. Seriously, I hope Miller32 is OK his last posting was on Jan 3…maybe he’s still vacillating on which tank he wants to sell


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Jan 26, 2011)

Nope no "finagaling" I just wanted a fair shot if available for sale. I never heard what happened to them.


----------



## fordsnake (Jan 26, 2011)

Yeah, I think we all want to know?


----------



## miller32 (Mar 4, 2011)

Sorry it has taken me so long to get my stuff together.  Been working on lots of things and with me having the hot rod stuff to do...my wife has basically fallen in love with the bicycle stuff and has taken it over.  She has a blog site with the stuff we have.  She has been out and about trying to gather up some inventory for herself and to sell.  Check out her site when you have a moment.  The jewel tanks are on there and she has detailed pictures of them.  I think she is putting one on EBAY on Sunday to see what it will do.  Again...sorry it has taken me so long....but we are trying to get all our ducks in line.  http://lipstickandwrenches.wordpress.com/


----------



## fordsnake (Mar 4, 2011)

I checked her site...she has it on there for sale, but without a price? I'm still interested in buying it. I left a response. Thanks


----------



## miller32 (Mar 4, 2011)

She has been listing things on her site since yesterday.  As far as the tanks...I am not sure either of us know what they are worth.  We are always interested in offers...and have had a lot....but I think everything she has on her site for sale is going on EBAY to give everyone a chance at it.  Offers are welcomed though.  She will put some prices up as she finishes posting all the stuff she has.  Keep checking out the site.  As the things go on EBAY...I will put the link on here.  Sunday March 6...she will be putting one tank on EBAY.


----------



## fordsnake (Mar 4, 2011)

What is her Ebay name?


----------



## fordsnake (Mar 4, 2011)

So let me put this out there for all...if the Ebay price on this Autocycle tank surpasses my expectation and I'm sure it will...I have a set Stimsonite glass reflectors that I will sell to complete this tank. These are rarer and harder to find then the tank itself and they are NOS! I also have the rare pogo seat and the adjustable handlebar stem.


----------



## J.C. (Mar 4, 2011)

*That makes ZERO sense.  Listing on FeePay?  You have hade tons of people on this forum interested in those tanks.  Seems like last year that you first posted them.  Now you are going to list one for the world to see, so "everyone has a chance"........... or so you can try and get the most money?  This is a forum dedicated to the hobby in which you have a couple of rare tanks, and to string this along as long as you have and now you're going to list on eGay, that's just a crock of bull.  Go ahead, hope someone who doesn't appreciate it from Puerto Rico ends up with it.  I certainly don't, and with this drawn out game you have been playing, I doubt a lot of members here will either.  Just my two cents*


----------



## aasmitty757 (Mar 4, 2011)

fordsnake said:


> So let me put this out there for all...if the Ebay price on this Autocycle tank surpasses my expectation and I'm sure it will...I have a set Stimsonite glass reflectors that I will sell to complete this tank. These are rarer and harder to find then the tank itself and they are NOS! I also have the rare pogo seat and the adjustable handlebar stem.




pm sent...........


----------



## miller32 (Mar 4, 2011)

J.C. said:


> *That makes ZERO sense.  Listing on FeePay?  You have hade tons of people on this forum interested in those tanks.  Seems like last year that you first posted them.  Now you are going to list one for the world to see, so "everyone has a chance"........... or so you can try and get the most money?  This is a forum dedicated to the hobby in which you have a couple of rare tanks, and to string this along as long as you have and now you're going to list on eGay, that's just a crock of bull.  Go ahead, hope someone who doesn't appreciate it from Puerto Rico ends up with it.  I certainly don't, and with this drawn out game you have been playing, I doubt a lot of members here will either.  Just my two cents*




Sorry if you think that there is some game being played.  Not at all.  I have a ton of people interested and I want to be fair.  We have been collecting parts and getting everything in line to try and set up some was of selling this stuff.  We are keeping some and letting go of others.  Ebay is the only place I know to place it?  And I do believe that only real bidders that appreciate it will bid.  You tell me what would fair?  We don't want to put a ridiculous price on them to scare people away....if I knew exactly what they were worth...I would.  Is it not fair to put the link of the auction on here?  Do you not think there are bicycle enthusiasts all around the world?  Again..sorry if you think this is a game...but just trying to get all the ducks in line before selling.


----------



## Djshakes (Mar 4, 2011)

The market is so volatile right now you have no clue what those tanks will bring.  Tanks in that condition used to bring $600-800 without the jewels. The roachy rotted one would be bring less. However, everything seems to be going nuts on ebay right now.  You might be surprised what you get for it.  You are committed to no one as anyone on this forum would do the same thing....get the most they could for the item to fund another project.  Anyone telling you different is full of s**t.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Mar 4, 2011)

I have sold some stuff on the CABE that was desirable or had multiple interests and speaking for myself, it can be difficult.
Does the first contact get the item or the first to paypal...sometimes there are days of lag time when you're not sure if you have a deal or not.
In the end, you have to let someone down that they did not get the item and that's not fun and doesn't help to make any friends in the hobby.
So for these reasons, I prefer ebay even with the fees, as it is impartial and gives everyone a chance...it's not about the money as sometimes my item lands higher than I would ask and sometimes it does not.


----------



## Djshakes (Mar 4, 2011)

On other forums normally if someone posts an item for sale, the first to respond with an "I'll take it" or "PM Sent" reply in the thread gets dibbs.  People will follow up with a response of "2nd in line" etc.  First come first serve. You workout the details and deadlines through email, if it falls through, the "2nd in line" gets it.  At least that is how it works on the gun forums I frequent.  Everyone respects the responses and no funny business happens. You get banned real quick if you ask a price, get an I'll take it and sell it for more to someone else.

This thread is a little different though. He didn't start that thread with "For Sale........"

I don't know this JC person that posted on here prior but he sounds very bitter.  He sounds like someone that may have been molested by an uncle and may want to do the same.


----------



## fordsnake (Mar 4, 2011)

Let's face it, there are two types of collectors, those who truly enjoy the hobby and they are very particular about who they sell to because ultimately they want it to go to a good home (to someone who'll enjoy it or really needs it). These were the collectors I grew up knowing. Then on the opposite end there are the collectors who will buy and sell for profit, for them finding a good home for an item is not a consideration. At the end of the day you have to remember this is just a hobby for many of us and a business for many others.


----------



## miller32 (Mar 4, 2011)

Thanks so much Djshakes and scrubbinrims and fordsnake.  I really appreciate the info.  

When I started this thread...I got bombarded with emails.  I wasn't expecting that nor was I sure if I wanted to sell...but was trying to get everything in line so I knew what I wanted to do with the lot of stuff I purchased from a gentlemen.  He had tons of stuff.  Some emails told me I was crazy for selling because I'd never find other ones.  Anyway...we don't need both. My wife has kinda taken over...since I have not the time.  We have set her up a little bicycle shop and she has gone through just about everything we have.  I have apologized for being away so long...but we just got it all together and some photos (detailed) taken of the bikes and parts.  If I put some ridiculous price on those tanks...for I do not know how to price them...I would be laughed at or people would think I am out-pricing myself priced if I marked them too high!  Not my intention.  I want people on this site to have a chance.  Everyone knows what they want to spend and they have a shot at it on EBAY.  I'd rather everyone have a shot.  I don't believe someone who does not appreciate those tanks will bid.  I could have sold them easily without telling anyone.....but I am sharing on this site in hopes someone that needs them will get one.  Ebay is fairly secure...you know that the seller by his or her feedback and the seller can see the feedback on the buyer.  I will post any and all ebay auctions.  She will place her first ones on Sunday.


----------



## Djshakes (Mar 4, 2011)

fordsnake said:


> Let's face it, there are two types of collectors, those who truly enjoy the hobby and they are very particular about who they sell to because ultimately they want it to go to a good home (to someone who'll enjoy it or really needs it). These were the collectors I grew up knowing. Then on the opposite end there are the collectors who will buy and sell for profit, for them finding a good home for an item is not a consideration. At the end of the day you have to remember this is just a hobby for many of us and a business for many others.




You must be a liberal because you make it sound like selling for a profit is bad.  Collectors don't only fall into the two descriptions you provided.  Most collectors are both.  For example, I have traveled all over the country buying bike parts. Some to keep, some to sell.  The ones I sell, I want to get the most money I can.  People often fail to recognize traveling costs, personal time and knowledge that goes into acquiring the parts.  The more you get the more you have to reinvest in the hobby for future adventures or your personal collection.  On the other hand, I will not sell a nice original bike to someone that will end up parting it out.  

It is not from the benevolence of the butcher, the brewer or baker that we expect our dinner, but from their regard to their own self interest.  If the end user collector starts vilifying the collector that actually goes out, does the digging and brings items to market for making a profit, they can get off their computer chair and do it themselves or not expect fresh new items.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Mar 4, 2011)

> You must be a liberal because you make it sound like selling for a profit is bad.



I like your points, but I neither understand or respect where you are coming from in using the term Liberal.
Proudly, I am a Liberal and am quick to lay wrench to a ladies bike and often acquiring bicycles with the intent of profit all to fuel the hobby for myself and others....are you implying that we don't like to make money or perhaps myopic?


----------



## Djshakes (Mar 4, 2011)

No, I was implying that most progressives scorn on profits.


----------



## old hotrod (Mar 4, 2011)

Tim, good to have ya here elevating the discourse...


----------



## Larmo63 (Mar 5, 2011)

These are rusty old bicycle parts. Right now they belong to miller32. Some here sound like snotty little girls. I've put things up for sale here and it is very tricky. It can be like vultures on a carcass. Jeez.


----------



## dave the wave (Mar 6, 2011)

say,can you ask your wife how much she wants for the red teens napoleon bike?you know the one you got from the museum? the red bike that has the wrong wheels,the wrong pedals,the wrong seat,the cheap looking plastic reflector thats on the rear fender.i didn't see it on ebay.could you do that for me please?


----------



## miller32 (Mar 6, 2011)

dave the wave said:


> say,can you ask your wife how much she wants for the red teens napoleon bike?you know the one you got from the museum? the red bike that has the wrong wheels,the wrong pedals,the wrong seat,the cheap looking plastic reflector thats on the rear fender.i didn't see it on ebay.could you do that for me please?




That is going on EBAY tomorrow.


----------



## miller32 (Mar 6, 2011)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170612572343


----------

